# Holsters



## Donnieweps (Jun 17, 2020)

I just bought a Beretta PX4 Inox in .40 S&W.

First time out I shot 120 rds w/o any issues. Shot some Winchester White Box, a few Underwood 155gr Hornady XTPs and my handloads. 

As the session progressed I got more familiar with the DA/SA trigger and groups tightened. Very pleased with the gun. 

Underwood was hot 1285fps/568 ft lbs on an advertised 1300fps. My handloads were just above Hodgdon's starting charge using CFE Pistol and 155gr polymer coated Missouri bullets that I've used with great success in a nearly new Ruger SR1911 10mm.

Now comes the question that is very commonly asked, any recommendations for a holster? I like to carry IWB cross draw. Thanks, Don


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

JM Custom Kydex and Vedder have decent IWB Holsters, for the Px4.


----------



## Donnieweps (Jun 17, 2020)

Thanks, I'll take a look at them. Don


----------



## Usafammo3 (Jun 8, 2020)

After buying several, I've found that to be happy with any of them I have to do some customizing-even the expensive ones. I really like the hidden hybrid but found that I had to reinforce the leather on the body side to stop it from putting so much pressure on the gun that I can't draw it. Also had to add a thumbtab to for leverage when I draw and drill another clip hole to get the cant to my liking. For the money, you can't beat concealment express. I love them for my lighter guns but I have to have 2 belt clips for any variation of a 92. The alien gear is ok but you'll have to buy new belt clips if you want to wear a 1.75" belt-at least for the holster I got. Houston holsters are inexpensive but I've used their universal 2 clip own to carry a full size 92 plenty. I had to take an extra belt clip and put it on from the bottom to get the cant right and keep it from riding too deep but I am happy with it- especially for the price!


----------

